# Mann Lake Order - Gum Rosin



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I ordered 100 pounds of Gum Rosin from Mann Lakes ordering service over the weekend. It's great that they have an ordering service for off hours! I called today to check on the order and the folks were great, and told me it shipped today (two days from when I ordered it on the weekend) and they informed me that they had followed the special delivery instructions! So far my first order from Mann Lake is going GREAT!

Now, 100 pounds of Rosin is more then I can use....so, I'll probably help out some of my closer friends in dipping their new equipment too...


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Got my Gum Rosin yesterday! Ordered on Thursday afternoon and it arrived Tues morning. I've never had a problem with Mann Lake.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I got mine last month, it was fast delivery too! Now to find a sale at Hobby Lobby on paraffin. Last time it was $9.99 per 10 lb. blocks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I got mine last month, it was fast delivery too! Now to find a sale at Hobby Lobby on paraffin. Last time it was $9.99 per 10 lb. blocks.

If you're ever up this way (or I'm down that way) I bought a bunch and didn't use it as I went with beeswax instead. I could beat that price.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I got mine last month, it was fast delivery too! Now to find a sale at Hobby Lobby on paraffin. Last time it was $9.99 per 10 lb. blocks.


Bill, sure whished they had a store with prices like that in Calif.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

BULLSEYE BILL said:


> I got mine last month, it was fast delivery too! Now to find a sale at Hobby Lobby on paraffin. Last time it was $9.99 per 10 lb. blocks.


I must have bought too much of it at my Hobby Lobby. They raised the price from $9.99 to $12.99. That was last year. I haven't looked yet this year.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Michael Bush said:


> >I got mine last month, it was fast delivery too! Now to find a sale at Hobby Lobby on paraffin. Last time it was $9.99 per 10 lb. blocks.
> 
> If you're ever up this way (or I'm down that way) I bought a bunch and didn't use it as I went with beeswax instead. I could beat that price.


I'm going to Vegas Monday, maybe we could meet there? 

I'd sure like to take you up on the paraffin, got any travel plans in the next few weeks?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Dan Williamson said:


> I must have bought too much of it at my Hobby Lobby. They raised the price from $9.99 to $12.99. That was last year. I haven't looked yet this year.


Oh, great. I'm afraid to go look now. With my luck it will be $15


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'd sure like to take you up on the paraffin, got any travel plans in the next few weeks?

I won't be going anywhere for a month or two...


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Would be nice to have someone at your back door with good prices. Shipping is murder these days. Especially with some shippers taking advantage of the hyped up shipping costs which really aren't that terrible. But an easy excuse to stick you a little more on S&H. It really smokes my tale to have merchants hide their markup in S&H!!!  I think most have stopped that dirty practice but some still insist.

If you don't have a store at home, Candlewic has always had descent pricing on their paraffins. About a buck a lb. A few cents more for higher melt points and few cents lower if it's lower. I used to order from them a lot a few years ago, hardly ever now days. But they had great customer service back then.

http://www.candlewic.com/store/category.aspx?q=cParaffins


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Does anyone have good photos of their wax/rosin dipping setups?

Keith​


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I assume you've seen mine, but in case you haven't:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> I assume you've seen mine, but in case you haven't:
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm


 
MB, that's a small pan, somehow I figured it would need to be larger. There's an ad in ABJ for parrifin @.75 #. I can send anyone who needs it the info if you pm me.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> I assume you've seen mine, but in case you haven't:
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm


I have, thanks for posting the link. I like to see different people's versions of things try and incorporate the best ideas from multiple sources whenever I can.

Keith


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would love to see them as well. Anyone?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Michael Bush said:


> I would love to see them as well. Anyone?


I would encourage you to go to myspace, but the pictures I have there look just like yours for some reason.  Even the electric stove is familiar.

I will be using my larger tank in the next few weeks on a stand built for using a turkey fryer stove. I'll get some updated photos then.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Keith Benson said:


> Does anyone have good photos of their wax/rosin dipping setups?​
> 
> Keith​


Keith...

Click on the link in my signature and it will show some pics of my dipping tank setup.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

*volume ?*

hey Michael.... in a tank that size, apprx. how many total pounds of wax/rosin do you put in there? just trying to figure the up front costs to building a set up like that one day.

thanks


----------



## JoeMcc (May 15, 2007)

Michael Bush said:


> I assume you've seen mine, but in case you haven't:
> 
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesdipping.htm


Michael,

You dip for 10-12 min? Just curious why so long. I have been dipping in beeswax and linseed for about 5 min @ 250. 

JoeMcc


----------



## Dane Bramage (May 11, 2007)

*other (vegetable) waxes*

Has anyone any experience with other non-toxic, non-petroleum based waxes (besides beeswax) in preserving woodenware?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>hey Michael.... in a tank that size, apprx. how many total pounds of wax/rosin do you put in there? just trying to figure the up front costs to building a set up like that one day.

I don't know for sure. But 100 pounds of beeswax and 50 pounds of rosin is a good start. 

>You dip for 10-12 min? Just curious why so long.

At 230 F to 250 F You're frying them really. You get the box hot enough that as it cools it sucks the wax into the wood. In about 10-12 minutes it gets to the point that it will boil over if I leave it longer.

> I have been dipping in beeswax and linseed for about 5 min @ 250.

Hot?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> I would love to see them as well. Anyone?


 
Going to build my hive frying equipment this week. I settled on a 55 gal drum, cut down to three quarters with a ball valve with brass washers so I can drain the tank into buckets when I am done. I have an old propane turkey fryer which I am going to cut down and weld two inch washers on it for feet. This way, the tank will be closer to the ground and more stable. 

I'll post pictures when I am done.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

How are you gonna get the wax back out of the buckets? Also...make sure the buckets can take the heat...


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I put mine into buckets last time. I made sure that the temperature was down to at least 150 to 175.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dan Williamson said:


> How are you gonna get the wax back out of the buckets? Also...make sure the buckets can take the heat...


I had read that if you let the mixture cool down to 140 or so (like Bullseye Bill wrote), you can drain the tank into small buckets with pastic bags in them.....then when the blocks shrink after they cool down you can pull them out with the plastic bag and store them.

That's my plan.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Jeffzhear said:


> I ordered 100 pounds of Gum Rosin from Mann Lakes ordering service over the weekend. It's great that they have an ordering service for off hours! I called today to check on the order and the folks were great, and told me it shipped today (two days from when I ordered it on the weekend) and they informed me that they had followed the special delivery instructions! So far my first order from Mann Lake is going GREAT!
> 
> Now, 100 pounds of Rosin is more then I can use....so, I'll probably help out some of my closer friends in dipping their new equipment too...


For the record, 100 pounds ended up as a perfect amount for my first experience.......going to order another 50 pounds soon.


----------



## bertsbees (Dec 2, 2010)

Just curious, why don't you store the wax in the drum?


----------

